# Puke, dizziness and nausea after deadlifts/squats



## sophos9

Several bad experiences of late with deadlifts and squats. Deadlifts last week I greyed out and squats are producing the most puke feelings that I've felt.

I totally go for it on these exercises, no fecking about and give it my all. Any thoughts on what I can do to reduce the ****ty feeling?

Breakfast at about 7:30 (2 x wholemeal pitta, 2 x eggs, 35g protein, 2 x turkey bacon rasher)

35g whey, l-glutamine and 2.5g creatine pre workout about 11:00

Workout at about 12:00

Thanks in advance


----------



## treb92

I come close to passing out aswell. Apparently its a good thing.


----------



## sophos9

lambert said:


> I come close to passing out aswell. Apparently its a good thing.


Apparently :confused1:

I hate it with a passion, was wondering if its due to not enough pre workout nutrition but guess that if its the norm, I had better learn how to get on friendly terms with it :cursing:


----------



## gerg

i think it's due to the lactic acid build up, and your body's poison mechanism kicks in (vomiting/nasea) to try and get rid of it.

With most other exercises you use smaller amounts of muscle, and so it's harder to build up the same levels. Legs also are usually higher endurance so it's easier to push them harder.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

i always thought the being sick thing was from over-heating or something lol


----------



## laurie g

he he he i like your avi is that a suicide cat or a rocket cat-

not uncommon to feel sick on legs agree with gerg here deadlifts - effort, lack of oxygen and massive spike in blood preesure will be the result of this- it is said most powerlifters suffer minor anurisms in the brain whilst performing massive lifts or have nose bleeds which is the most common- think of the massive skeletal and blood pressure your excerting


----------



## invisiblekid

sophos9 said:


> Apparently :confused1:
> 
> I hate it with a passion, was wondering if its due to not enough pre workout nutrition but guess that if its the norm, I had better learn how to get on friendly terms with it :cursing:


Just suck it up and stop being a puff :laugh:

J/K mate. Essentially, you have to listen to your body. If you feel you've gone too far then you probably have. If you can live with it and you're making gains then kick on.


----------



## gerg

i feel sick from pullups and hip extension sometimes, but that;s more due to shaking the food in my belly around i think 

was doing a circuit last night which had a 200m sprint followed by 21 sumo deadlift high pulls, and then 15 pullups :wacko: ... I spent much of the time trying not to be sick after the sdhps :S


----------



## Goose

Sometimes I feel like im going to pass out aswell, Keep well hydrated and listen to your body.


----------



## ParaManiac

Try adding some carbs around 10- 1030ish - I'd go with oats and protein powder.


----------



## sophos9

Cheers for all the replies, some good points which I can research more on re: poison/lactic acid

@laurie g - its suicide bomber cat, forget humans - through some fish at the target and bomber cat is on it


----------



## sophos9

@paramaniac - will give that a go too!


----------



## chrisj22

^^^^^ What he said.

I'd be having oats and eggs/shake for breaky and a small amount of oats and shake about an hour before training if I was you.

Plenty of water beforehand and you should be right.


----------



## coldo

I had major dizzyness after my deadlifts for the first time yesterday

After i put the bar down i took a step back and nearly fell over, it was like i'd stood up to quickly, on a massive scale :laugh: Had to put a hand on the rack to steady myself.

Strange thing is, i've lifted heavier, for more reps and never felt it like this? I assumed it was because i'd done a bit of cardio beforehand and/or under-eaten?


----------



## gerg

were getting enough air?


----------



## Ollie B

I only get this on deadlifts. I dont get the sick feeling but proper light headed making me want to sit down to regain breathe and composure


----------



## Prodiver

Are all you guys who get dizzy on heavy lifts avoiding salt?


----------



## sophos9

@prodiver - nope, no salt avoidance here...

@ollie b - deadlifts I get the dizzy thing on, squats I have to totally focus on not puking

Not sure if its any help but the puke feeling in the pit of the stomach is linked directly to the legs. As the legs start to ache near the point of failure, the ache is in direct correlation with the puke feeling, the last few reps amplify the puke feeling significantly

I'm current doing 4 squat sets dropping from 16 to 10 reps (52reps in total)


----------



## defdaz

Dizzyness / blacking out is due to lack of oxygen to the brain (caused by holding your breath or massive exertion like hmmm.... squatting!) - I bet you get pale skin, rapid breathing and heart rate after squatting right? This is all part of your body's attempts to deal with the problems you're giving it!

Vomiting is due to overexertion again - basically your body goes into survival mode: wtf is going on?! I'm in trouble here, evacuate the stomach and get ready to fight or flight!

Squats and deadlifts are the toughest exercises in the gym - no other exercises will cause such heavy demands to be placed on the body.

I've often vomited or nearly passed out in the gym (never quiet passed out but have had to lie down with the cold sweats / dizzyness several times) but it's all part of the course if you want big legs!  You could always reduce your training intensity but to me it sounds like you've got it spot on.

Daz


----------



## coldo

Prodiver said:


> Are all you guys who get dizzy on heavy lifts avoiding salt?


Im taking on as little salt as possible - not totally avoiding it though. What effect could this have?


----------



## ElfinTan

Not fuelled for the workout sufficiently!!!!!


----------



## Stanco

Thats funny. I can deadlift my ass off with really heavy weight and not feel queezy. But squats, even the warm up sets bring in that nauseous/vomit feeling. Thats why i hate squats!


----------



## Aftershock

I can squat heavy and feel fine but if Im doing speed sets with 50% for explosiveness I get lightheaded because I come up so quick.

I would definitely up the carbs pre-workout and sip a carb drink between sets.


----------



## Prodiver

coldo said:


> Im taking on as little salt as possible - not totally avoiding it though. What effect could this have?


If you have a very low salt intake, and then swig lots of water while working out, you can get temporary sodium electrolyte imbalance.

Some of the symptoms are dizziness and nausea, which can be exacerbated by heavy exertion.


----------



## Gooders

sophos9 said:


> Several bad experiences of late with deadlifts and squats. Deadlifts last week I greyed out and squats are producing the most puke feelings that I've felt.
> 
> I totally go for it on these exercises, no fecking about and give it my all. Any thoughts on what I can do to reduce the ****ty feeling?
> 
> Breakfast at about 7:30 (2 x wholemeal pitta, 2 x eggs, 35g protein, 2 x turkey bacon rasher)
> 
> 35g whey, l-glutamine and 2.5g creatine pre workout about 11:00
> 
> Workout at about 12:00
> 
> Thanks in advance


My only points would be that eating 4 and a half hours before your workout seems like quite a early pre-workout meal, I eat a maximum of 2 hours before I workout but usually 1/1 and a half hours... maybe that is something to think about?

I have a shake like 10 minutes before my workout but just pure whey, maybe the inclusion of the creatine and glutamine might have something to do with it? Maybe just have they whey before working out then twice as much creatine and glutamine after?

I'm no expert, just relating it to my own experience.


----------

